# Terror attack in Spain



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another attack just happened in Spain. Van ran over a bunch of people. 12-13 dead and up to 80 injured.

Barcelona terror attack: At least 13 dead after van plows into crowd; suspect arrested | Fox News


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Once again the insane go insane, my heart and prayers go out to the victims and their families....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Islamic mishegoss takes heat off Trump ? (who woulda thunk it)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have to laugh at the Spanish government and their stupidity.

About 10 years ago Madrid was hit at a RR station with a huge bomb of cemtek, killing around 200.

The government pulled out all anti terrorist support in the Mideast, after being told they would be left alone.

Now it has come back to bite them in the ass.

I do have some sympathy for the victims.

We are in a war of extermination, most don't know it or are in denial.

Izslime has seen the western world's weakness, and they are exploiting it.

How the hell many have to die before enough is enough???


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Spain is having their own illegal immigration problems - busting their way thru fences and border obstacles - attacking when they see resistance .... I'm not a bit surprised at something like this .... there never was any solving of the huge weapons and explosives heist in Portugal ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Makes me sick. The children getting killed is unacceptable. The things the police in Barcelona should do to the arrested punks, well, I cant say..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Of course isis is happy and claiming responsibility. Time to drop a few MOAB's.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MSM was praying it was Charlottesville sympathizer....So Disappointing, it was Muzzies.
They are losing serious ground and now they will step up these attacks worldwide into...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

B-b--but if we just if we just love them, all will be good---


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Far Left & Left & MSM are all in with Islam & The Arabs & Palestinians (The Right & Conservatives & GOP are not all in with White Nationalists , Kluxer & Neo Nazi Wannabes )


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

13 dead and 100 injured.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> MSM was praying it was Charlottesville sympathizer....So Disappointing, it was Muzzies.
> They are losing serious ground and now they will step up these attacks worldwide into...


Wolf Blitzer said it was possibly a copycat from the Virginia murder.

Yeah, right you fool.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> Far Left & Left & MSM are all in with Islam & The Arabs & Palestinians (The Right & Conservatives & GOP are not all in with White Nationalists , Kluxer & Neo Nazi Wannabes )


This x 1000


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Wolf Blitzer said it was possibly a copycat from the Virginia murder.
> 
> Yeah, right you fool.


Wolf Blitzer is a blithering idiot.


----------

